# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  chú ý khi lựa chọn nước hoa dầu thơm xuất xứ khi sở hữu

## hala0011

*Tư vấn bí quyết cách chọn nước hoa cao cấp chính hiệu*

Dòng nước hoa dầu thơm đó là  mỹ phẩm xa xỉ mà một người bình thường cũng khó  mà tường tận được chất lượng thật chính hãng giả hàng hiệu hay giả. Có một số cách khoa học, nhất đó chính là  bạn có nhu cần cán bộ bán hàng cho nhìn giấy công nhận nguồn gốc của sản phẩm. Tuy nhiên không thể phải bao giờ quí khách cũng có thể được điều này. Nên chuẩn bị một ít hiểu biết để tự mình xem chất lượng thật của nước dầu thơm lúc mua.

* Nhãn hiệu đóng gói*

 Đầu tiên hãy lưu ý đến các chi tiết trên lọ dầu thơm, điểm cơ bản đó là  chữ in nhãn hiệu trên lọ. Nếu như chữ in trên chai nước hoa fake thường hay lờ mờ, nhòe nhoẹt, cũng khó đọc. Nếu chữ ghi trên lọ tinh dầu thơm tên tuổi thường hay rõ nét, sắc nét, dễ đọc.

Trên màu tờ giấy ghi thông tin sản phẩm trên chai dầu thơm chính hãng thường hay có nguồn gốc tốt, bì nilong dính giấy với chai thường hay rất khít. không thể nào có chuyện mảnh giấy in thông tin nước hoa trên chai nước dầu thơm bạc màu, hay quá to hoặc quá bé so với chai. các dấu keo dính cũng không thể bị bị lộ ra ngoài.

Có một số hãng mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng hay thường Không sử dụng màu tờ giấy dán lên lọ tinh dầu nước hoa để đưa ra các thông tin về nước hoa mà cho in thẳng luôn trên bề mặt của chai để tránh việc làm không tên tuổi và kém chất lượng thật của lọ nước hoa.

----------


## tontuecskh

Cập nhật đầu.

Rất mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của quý khách hàng.

Thông tin chi tiết xin liên lạc :

CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV CÔNG NGHỆ TÔN TUỆ

 Địa chỉ : 39 Lương Hữu Khánh - Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão - Q1 - TP.HCM

VP : 25/2 Mỹ Hòa 1 - Trung Chánh - Hóc Môn - TPHCM

 Tel : 08 8821 5656  -  *Hotline : 0901 485 113*

----------

